# Files missing from pendrive



## curioustechy (May 1, 2013)

Of late i'd two back to back cases of files missing from my pendrive..in the latest case i copied 2 folders both together having size 13.4gb and when i plugged in that after a day, alas! there were no folders or files in that... but the capacity of pendrive shows that it is 13.4gb occupied.... what happened to my folders... there is no 'hidden' files.... i'm already tried with the view options in windows.....also when i went to cmd prompt and tried dir command it said that there is no folder or file inside....


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

Try the pendrive in Linux.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 1, 2013)

Have you tried setting 'system files' visible? Because even if hidden files are displayed, system files are not.

Some viruses change attributes of files to a system file so it is not displayed in windows explorer.


----------



## curioustechy (May 2, 2013)

Tried in Linux... same story here


----------



## curioustechy (May 2, 2013)

Tried system files settings too.. no result


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2013)

^how much is size of pendrive?brand?

try pasting some more files & see if they disappear again...


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

check for bad sectors


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

curioustechy said:


> Tried system files settings too.. no result



use this command :

attrib -h -r -s /s /d f:\*.*

F is the letter of the pen drive.


----------

